# WildSide Adds New St. Patrick’s Day Designs



## Deborah Sexton

Everyone may not be Irish on St. Patrick’s Day, but everyone can take part in the fun. That means profit opportunities including parties to parades and festivals for savvy apparel decorators. More than 40 stock and rhinestone heat transfers from WildSide let you be ready with just the right design for any customer or event.

WildSide stock transfers now include a variety of Irish/American pride designs, with innovative takes such as shillelagh and shamrock flags. There are also transfers for Irish women and girls of all nationalities, a Celtic knot, humorous and party shirts and lots of leprechauns. 

Classic to cartoon art styles cater to customers of all ages. And rhinestone designs let you add a touch of elegance to your Irish offerings, boosting sales and profit margins.

Check out WildSide’s “Selling St. Patrick’s Day T-shirts” blog at Selling St. Patrick's Day T-shirts - The WildSide for ideas on how to make March 17 your lucky day. 

View the St. Patrick’s Day stock design collection at Irish and go to Irish Archives - The Wild Side to see WildSide’s rhinestone holiday designs.

For more information, contact WildSide at 881-837-5000; 800-421-3130; fax: 818-365-6667; [email protected] or visit www.thewildside.com.

WildSide, a GroupeSTAHL company, offers stock heat transfers in over 30 categories as well as rhinestone motifs, sequin motifs, mixed media motifs, large biker patches and loose rhinestones. Accessories include heat presses, foil, transfer paper and reusable cover sheets. Custom designs also are available.


----------

